# Michael Vaden's taxidermy



## Thunder Head (Jan 2, 2009)

Anybody used him?
 I am specificly interested in his african work. But any references would be appreciated.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have always wondered what kind of work he did....I see his shop and trailer when Im going to B.F. Grant...His website is www.taxidermymount.com


----------



## Jriley (Jan 2, 2009)

His work is very good, but expensive. I used Jason Moon in Dawsonville for my African game and was very pleased. I've only gotten my kudu back so far, but it is excellent. My gemsbok is due back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MItransplant (Jan 2, 2009)

just look at his gallery enough said.. 

http://www.andynimmonstaxidermy.com/


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 2, 2009)

MItransplant said:


> just look at his gallery enough said..
> 
> http://www.andynimmonstaxidermy.com/



I have known Andy for a good many years....I stopped by his shop to talk to him just this week...


----------



## TimR (Jan 3, 2009)

Michael did my first buck back in 1998 and did a very good job.  He is expensive but very good.


----------



## church (Jan 3, 2009)

you need to try buckmaster taxidermy in macon ga,he has a show room that is unreal fill with african mounts.he shots these while he was in africa.he is real good with is prices.is # is 478 757-9940 and he will ship to you as well.


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Jan 3, 2009)

I believe he has a working relationship with Dana Stanford who I use for my bird work........Dana probably wouldn't associate with anyone who did shoddy work but I have no personal experience outside of looking at his web site.


----------



## Jriley (Jan 3, 2009)

I've seen Michael Vaden's full body mount of a bull elephant. It was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## gastrohman (Jan 3, 2009)

My dad used Vaden after his first trip to Africa.  The work was great, but it took forever for one reason after another.  The work was excellent and he was definitely a super nice guy, it just got to be kind of pain for my Dad having to kind of constantly prod him along.  I think Vaden was having some health issues with his parents which is understandable.  Also, Vaden was working on some huge job for a lawyer or something w/ a trophy room the size of a house somewhere up in N. Georgia.  A mountain (yes, a mountain) with all full size mounts of the animals.

On my dad's 2nd trip to Africa (and my first) he decided we would use Andy.  My stuff is there right now as a matter of fact and his showroom is awesome.  It is worth the drive out there to see it and meet Andy.  My dad's stuff was going there as well, but he moved from the east to the west coast between the time we went to the time the trophies got here, so it is w/ a local taxidermist there.


----------



## gastrohman (Jan 3, 2009)

Jriley said:


> I've seen Michael Vaden's full body mount of a bull elephant. It was nothing short of amazing.



Vaden's display at the Georgia SCI convention at Cobb Galleria a few years back was awesome.  The guy does awesome work.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks guys,
 Gastrohman, any idea when some of yours will be ready? I would like to take a look at it.


----------



## gastrohman (Jan 3, 2009)

Thunder Head said:


> Thanks guys,
> Gastrohman, any idea when some of yours will be ready? I would like to take a look at it.



Couple of more months, Thunder Head.  Whenever I get them, you're welcome to take a look.  A few of my hides were just in horrible, I mean horrible shape.  Darn tanners in Zim just flat out botched them.  But Andy said he could work his magic w/ some paint.  I'm anxious to see the finished product.

You ought to seriously consider going to Andy's shop and checking out his trophy room.  It is impressive to say the least.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 4, 2009)

Oneil had andy on southern outdoors this morning. I am definatly swinging by there to check him out.


----------



## james hyde (Jan 4, 2009)

Am watching  Southern Outdoors right now and had written down  Andy's web sight for you to check out. Judging by the response here his work must be held in high regard.


----------



## 7magshooter (Jan 14, 2009)

The taxidermist I use, McMicken Taxidermy (Cartersville), does excellent work on African/exotic animals.  His showroom is nothing short of amazing.  He's been to Africa himself numerous times and I wouldn't go anywhere else for true quality taxidermy work.  He is not the cheapest in town, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## gastrohman (Jan 14, 2009)

7magshooter said:


> The taxidermist I use, McMicken Taxidermy (Cartersville), does excellent work on African/exotic animals.  His showroom is nothing short of amazing.  He's been to Africa himself numerous times and I wouldn't go anywhere else for true quality taxidermy work.  He is not the cheapest in town, but you get what you pay for.




Is he right off of Hwy 20 about a mile west of I-75?


----------



## bluedvl11 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm thinking about going to africa, I was always under the impression they do the taxidermy there and send your trophys to you.  How do they send a dead animal over here for taxidermy?


----------



## Jriley (Jan 15, 2009)

bluedvl11 said:


> I'm thinking about going to africa, I was always under the impression they do the taxidermy there and send your trophys to you.  How do they send a dead animal over here for taxidermy?



That's an option, but the taxidermy over there isn't all that great. You can use a company like Coppersmith to ship your trophies to you after you get back. It usually takes about 6 months to 2 years to get back the salted hides and horns. Then you take them to a taxidermist and wait.


----------



## gastrohman (Jan 15, 2009)

Jriley said:


> That's an option, but the taxidermy over there isn't all that great. You can use a company like Coppersmith to ship your trophies to you after you get back. It usually takes about 6 months to 2 years to get back the salted hides and horns. Then you take them to a taxidermist and wait.



Yep, Jriley is right.  I recommend NOT doing the taxidermy done in Africa.  In fact, do as little there as possible and hope you get them back here as quickly as possible.  We made the mistake of getting our capes tanned over there and they were botched.  Coppersmith is excellent.

Going to Africa is a learning experience to put it mildly!!!


----------



## wtailchaser (Jan 28, 2009)

I would recommend a local taxidermist over an African taxidermist.  I have heard many regrets from folks who left theirs in Africa.
Sam


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Jason Moon


----------



## wack em (Jan 29, 2009)

Not sure the guys name but, if you are looking for african work I would go with wildlife artistry his shop is in madison Ga I think


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 30, 2009)

Wack em,
 Wildlife artistry is the name of Michaels Vadens shop.


----------



## Thunder Head (Jan 30, 2009)

Gastroham,
 I went by to see andy. He was working on your Kudu i think. I was horrified at all the hair slippage. It made me want to cry and it doesnt even belong to me.


----------



## Scoutman (Jan 31, 2009)

Saw a kudu on here the other day and I was really glad it was'nt mine. You get what you pay for and taxidermy is no different.Some will spend thousands on a hunt and then bargain shop a mount.


----------



## RipperIII (May 4, 2015)

...an oldey but goldey,...out of curiosity Thunderhead, who did you choose?

I had the pleasure of spending some time down at Vaden's place recently, Michael is a super nice guy, has an impressive rare species zoo on his property and the taxidermy is top notch...the full bull elephant is eye catching, but the hummingbird blew my mind.
He's done special effects work for Hollywood, including several well known box office hits. He currently is refurbishing surplus Military vehicles and reselling at great prices...talented guy for sure.


----------



## gastrohman (May 4, 2015)

Thunder Head said:


> Gastroham,
> I went by to see andy. He was working on your Kudu i think. I was horrified at all the hair slippage. It made me want to cry and it doesnt even belong to me.



Thunderhead, sorry for delayed reply!  For whatever reason, didn't see your reply.

Yep, lessons learned -- get the work done here in the US.

Andy worked his magic and mounts look as good today as they did when I picked them up from him 6 years ago.  Holy smokes, time flies!!!


----------



## Thunder Head (May 5, 2015)

Ripper III
 I visited Michael vaden, Andy Nimmons, Charlie Watson and a guy in Washington (cant remember his name).
 The quality was about the same for all. It came down personality and price. I decided to go with Andy Nimmons. The work still looks good. However I would not go with him again. It took well over a year to get my mounts. At one point he would not answer the phone or return my calls and emails. I ended having to drive down there (over an hour each way) to see if he was still alive. The first delay didn't bother me, he said when he got back from Africa he would get my done before the deer season rush. He didn't.

 Jim is right about the full body bull elephant mount. If Vaden still has it, you should stop by and check it out.


----------

